

Mozilla Open Badges Project - dkroy
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Badges

======
travisjtodd
This looks like a lot of fun. I hope the designers from Gowalla get involved.
They had some awesome badges back in the day. Are there any good designers
involved already?

